

Bret Victor: A Personal Note about "Media for Thinking the Unthinkable" - dirtyaura
http://worrydream.com/#!/MediaForThinkingTheUnthinkable/note.html

======
ColinWright
Significant discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5781072>

